# Rainbow Country



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Finally my Rainbow fish community tank getting the way I want it to look 

School of these rainbows living it up:
Red Rainbowfish - Glossolepis Incisus
Boesemani Rainbow - Melanotaenia Boesemani
Turquoise Rainbowfish - Melanotaenia Lacustris
Celebes Rainbowfish - Telmatherina Ladigesi
Parkinson's Rainbowfish - Melanotaenia Parkinsoni

And friends:
Twig Catfish - Farlowella Acus
Blue Phantom Pleco - L128
Marble Hatchetfishes
Albino Cory Cat
Albino Highfin Cory Cats
Longfin Panda Cory Cat
Platimum (wrestling) Halfbeaks 

Plants: 
Amazon Sword
Radican Sword
Red Ozelot Sword
Cambomba
Java Fern
Willow and Java Moss
Mini Pelia
Hygro Difformis
Hornwort

and lots more to do on this tank. 

Watch this space...


----------

